
Free tool to validate that emails from your webapp will pass authentication checks - wammin
http://deliverability.com/resources/emailAuthentication.php
======
wammin
I've been having a hellofa time getting Hotmail to not mark messages sent from
my app as junk/spam. This tool will verify that the various authentication
techniques used by the big email providers will pass, increasing your chances
of getting through the spam filters.

~~~
vlad
How can somebody set this up?

~~~
wammin
SPF is pretty simple to set up, you just need to add an entry into your DNS
that specifies which IPs are authorized senders for your domain. Go to
<http://www.openspf.org/> and start the setup wizard.

Sender ID is almost the same as SPF, but Microsoft found a way to f __k it up.
There's info about Sender ID on the site above, and also
on<http://microsoft.com/senderid>

Domainkeys is a little more complex to install, requiring modules or plugins
to your mail server. A search should give you enough info to get started.

